# 2009 continuous nerve blocks fees



## jdrueppel (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi all,
I just wanted to pass on some information that has been brought to my attention.  Effective 1/1/09 per the Medicare physicians fee schedule the continuous nerve blocks (i.e. 64416) global days are now 
"0" and the relative value units have been decreased.

Julie, CPC


----------



## missyah20 (Dec 15, 2008)

Where did you find this information?  Do you have a link? 

Thanks!


----------



## missyah20 (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I may have found this information.  I was reading the Anesthesia and Pain Management Coding Alert(from The Coding Institute) and found it there.  For those of you that are interested:  
64416 - RVU change from 4.79 to 2.48
64446 - RVU change from 4.55 to 2.44
64448 - RVU change from 4.14 to 2.16
64449 - RVU change from 4.08 to 2.40


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 15, 2008)

I use the below attached link because it not only gives me the RVU for ALL CODES but also global days in addition to other needed information (i.e. multiple surgery and so forth).

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp#TopOfPage

Click on the above link.
Select PFS Relative Value Files (left side)
Filter for year "2009" and click on Show Items
Double click on 2009
Double click on RVU09A
Accept disclaimer
Open
Double click on file PPRVU09.xls (I prefer this format because you can scroll thru it without losing the column headers)

Julie, CPC


----------



## diane1217 (Dec 28, 2008)

So - does this mean we can start charging 01996 for each follow-up day that the catheters are left in and our docs visit the pt?  What kind of documentation would that require?

Thanks,
Diane, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 29, 2008)

No, you would not charge an 01996 as this is management of "epidural or subarachnoid" infusion.  Instead, with appropriate documentation, you could bill an E&M.  You will need to meet the documentation requirements of the level of E&M you bill.

Julie, CPC


----------

